# Milan ai cinesi. Entro lunedì la risposta di Berlusconi.



## admin (21 Aprile 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi. 
*
Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*


Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2016)

Pioveranno tanti di quegli insulti lunedì....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917



Il Milan per ora non è morto, ma si tratta di uno stato di "coma".. lunedì la spina sarà staccata


----------



## Hellscream (21 Aprile 2016)

Mi gioco la testa che dirà di no (sempre che ci sia qualcuno a cui dire no...)


----------



## beleno (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917



il 25 festa della liberazione... speriamo bene (con le dovute proporzioni)


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917



Dirà di no oppure un giorno prima verrà fuori che la data è un'altra. La telenovela non può finire così presto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Dirà di no oppure un giorno prima verrà fuori che la data è un'altra. La telenovela non può finire così presto.



Esatto , sarebbe troppo bello è troppo veloce ... Lunedì diranno che bisogna aspettare fine mese poi il 15 e poi la fine del campionato .


----------



## ildemone85 (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917



lunedi non succederà niente, il milan verrà venduto, ma nessuno sa quando, sono certo che quando avverrà tra qualche anno, non ora che è tutta roba fake, lo scopriremo tipo una mattina al risveglio, milan venduto e pratica finita


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Aprile 2016)

25 Aprile, la liberazione


----------



## malos (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917



Giusto. Hanno scelto la data corretta, giorno della liberazione.


----------



## Gabry (21 Aprile 2016)

Vedrete che nei prossimi giorni girerà voce che ha preso la decisione di vendere, oppure si lascerà sfuggire qualcosa mentre parla di politica.
La pressione aumenterà e salteranno fuori dei comunicati stampa ufficiali che confermeranno o smentiranno tutto.


----------



## The P (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player *più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group*. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> 
> Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cin...le-e-poi-10-giugno-vt36167-11.html#post935917



Mah... robe assurde. 

1) Non mi pare ci siano "colossi" pari a Wanda Dalin Group, almeno secondo Forbes. Neanche Ali Baba
2) Un colosso simile avrebbe bisogno anche di altri 3-4 player?

Ma su...a questo giro razionalmente viene difficile sperare, per quanto lo faccia.


----------



## beleno (21 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Mah... robe assurde.
> 
> 1) Non mi pare ci siano "colossi" pari a Wanda Dalin Group, almeno secondo Forbes. Neanche Ali Baba
> 2) Un colosso simile avrebbe bisogno anche di altri 3-4 player?
> ...



Ma infatti in questo caso Alciato le sta sparando, non trovo alcun senso logico in quello che sta dicendo. Probabile non abbia informazioni di prima mano


----------



## Giangy (21 Aprile 2016)

Da ultime notizie di rete, in un articolo si dice che il nano abbia deciso di vendere... bisogna vedere se sono notizie vere o tirate a caso, anche perché dice che prima di dare il via alla cessione della società vuole sapere se il club andrà in mani sicure


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2016)

*Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*


----------



## Casnop (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*


Ma pensa un po'... Sorprendente.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*




Ma facci un REGALO: vattene affffff......lo una volta per sempre!!!! Basta....vattene!!! Riguardati la "splendida" prestazione di stasera è poi pugnalati!!!!


----------



## siioca (21 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ma pensa un po'... Sorprendente.



speriamo sia la volta buona.


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Aprile 2016)

Certo che si vende...non si puo andare avanti cosi, dopo la partita di stasera de continui cosi un altro anno il Milan perde tutto il brand


----------



## Black (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> *
> Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*
> 
> ...



a parte il fatto che temo sempre che lunedì ci sarà il solito rinvio. Ma nessuno ha notato che Alciato scrive che lunedì Berlusconi dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva, e non se cedere la maggioranza? non è proprio la stessa cosa...


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*



ahahhaha strano sempre quando le cose vanno male.


----------



## TheZio (21 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> ahahhaha strano sempre quando le cose vanno male.



Allora speriamo vadano sempre peggio 

O no?!


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Aprile 2016)

no se vanno ancora peggio non ci comprano piu'....


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Allora speriamo vadano sempre peggio
> 
> O no?!



Si le notizie usciranno questi giorni ma la società non sarà ceduta,solo gli asini che volano ci possono credere.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2016)

Se non vende ora è la fine.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> no se vanno ancora peggio non ci comprano piu'....



Perché c'è una reale trattativa per la cessione del Milan ? Non mi risulta.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Si le notizie usciranno questi giorni ma la società non sarà ceduta,solo gli asini che volano ci possono credere.



Basta ripetere sempre le stesse cose in tutti i topic. Abbiamo capito il tuo pensiero, ora basta.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (21 Aprile 2016)

Ora deve vendere


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2016)

Vendi per Dio, la partita di questa sera la ricorderemo a vita per lo schifo che abbiamo visto .


----------



## Casnop (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*


"Mani stabili e sicure"... Quindi, non le sue. Una dichiarazione crepuscolare, per chi un giorno si credeva il re del mondo.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Kaw (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*


Se queste parole fossero effettivamente vere, allora forse si aprirebbe uno spiraglio...


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Se queste parole fossero effettivamente vere, allora forse si aprirebbe uno spiraglio...


----------



## Theochedeo (21 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Scusa io sarò pure ripetitivo ma credere a questa storia della cessione del Milan mi pare davvero simpatico,ogni giorno da 2 anni escono notizie sulla cessione e poi alla fine vengono sempre smentite.
> Lunedì ai cinesi si decide e poi non dicono niente di nuovo poi entro giugno si decide e sempre smentite questo continua da 2 anni.
> Prima ci prendevano in giro con gli acquisti tipo Ronaldinho,Vieri,Emerson,Sheva o Kaka facendoli credere ancora grandissimi giocatori,poi con il calciomercato dei mister x y e z degli apposto cosi e dei siamo ultra competitivi e adesso con la cessione del Milan...è dal 2007 che va avanti sta storia ma quando lo capirete ?



Mi sembra che qua lo abbiamo capito tutti ampiamente. Resta il fatto che non è concepibile continuare a gestire in questo modo una società come il Milan. Quindi se non sarà quest'anno sarà tra due anni ma prima o poi qualcosa dovrà accadere per forza.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che qua lo abbiamo capito tutti ampiamente. Resta il fatto che non è concepibile continuare a gestire in questo modo una società come il Milan. Quindi se non sarà quest'anno sarà tra due anni ma prima o poi qualcosa dovrà accadere per forza.




Fino a che il nano non schiatta rimane al Milan,ancora gli serve.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Aprile 2016)

Spero che questa miserabile partita entri nella storia come la partita che fece cambiare idea al glorioso presidente Berlusconi a cedere lo scettro del comando.


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Fino a che il nano non schiatta rimane al Milan,ancora gli serve.



Per ripianare i debiti? per me o cede ora o affonda del tutto, se cede gli ritornerebbe un bel gruzzoletto (cioè quasi quanto speso in questi 30 anni) e non dovrebbe più sborsare soldi per una squadra mediocre, trascurata per anni e gestita peggio dal suo amico fidato.
Il Milan non gli serve più, secondo voi perché non è stato fatto il nuovo stadio? perché Bee non dava garanzie e non le dà ancora, che senso aveva creare un nuovo stadio se stai per vendere tutto? un senso ce l'aveva, vendere il prima possibile.
Io sono ancora più fiducioso dopo stasera.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*



Se fosse vero sta preparando il terreno. 
Che il Milan debba finire in mani stabili e sicure è sacrosanto. Bee sembrava tanto un Thohir versione Milan. Serve tutt'altro per tornare grandi.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Pioveranno tanti di quegli insulti lunedì....



Nha cosi a occhio e croce diranno che il santissimo Berlusconi ancora non ha ancora deciso cosa fare.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> *
> Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*
> 
> ...




up


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Aprile 2016)

> *Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*



Faccio notare che il CorSport non ha mai parlato di "tempo limite" quanto ad un generico "entro la fine del campionato",ribadito poi ieri con "non mi risultano dead-line".Alciato sia accoda ai vari Repubblica ed CorSera anche per quanto riguarda l'esclusività e non la conclusione dell'offerta.Bisognerebbe capire se Alciato ha informazioni di prima mano o le stesse dei suddetti Giornali.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2016)

Ho letto le dichiarazioni ( presunte ) e sarebbero diverse .. " HO DECISO DI VENDERE , ma solo a mani sicure " ... È sostanzialmente diverso !!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta 
ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2016)

Ma stanno facendo veramente paro paro la stessa pantomima dell'anno scorso.
Sempre fonti provenienti da ambienti politici che riportano voci di Berlusconi riguardo la vendita di quote.

Come si chiamava la giornalista? Monica Colombo giusto?
Ed era il 75% ai cinesi se non sbaglio.



Se tutta questa storia sia vera o no ovviamente non posso saperlo.
Ma la sensazione di déjà vu è veramente forte.


----------



## Victorss (21 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



Ma che diavolo vorrebbe dire? Se non firma Berlusconi non si conclude niente di niente, questo è pacifico.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



Pure i lecchini cominciano ad aprire.

Speriamo abbia visto la partita stasera.


----------



## Casnop (21 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*


Su cosa dovrebbe decidere, o ha già deciso, Berlusconi nelle prossime ore, se non su una proposta di acquisto di quote sociali definita a seguito di negoziati già conclusi tra le parti? Di Stefano non sa di cosa parla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo vorrebbe dire? Se non firma Berlusconi non si conclude niente di niente, questo è pacifico.



Intendeva che per Fininvest il Milan è venduto, sarà tutto definito con l'acquirente, senza nessun intoppo. Poi Berlusconi può fare saltare tutto anche con le carte già pronte.


----------



## Reblanck (21 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*


----------



## BlackAndRed (21 Aprile 2016)

L'importante è che non svenda a cani e porci. L'ideale è che i cinesi accettino una quota di minoranza,lasciando comunque il club in mani sicuro. Pero vedremo come si evolve


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pure i lecchini cominciano ad aprire.
> 
> Speriamo abbia visto la partita stasera.



Di Stefano lavora anche per Sky e i tifosi Milanisti (che credo compongano comunque una buona fetta di abbonati) vogliono la cessione.
Dare spiragli fa contenta da speranza e fa contenta la gente.

Come si suol dire: un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



Stiamo parlando di uno che cambia più opinioni che calzini,si sa che non c'è da fidarsi fino all'ultimo. Oltretutto la sensazione di dejá vu incombe crudelmente. Spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi,ma al momento non riesco ad illudermi


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Di Stefano lavora anche per Sky e i tifosi Milanisti (che credo compongano comunque una buona fetta di abbonati) vogliono la cessione.
> Dare spiragli fa contenta da speranza e fa contenta la gente.
> 
> Come si suol dire: un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.



Però meglio una conferma che una smentita, anche se Forchielli è un conto e questo qui è un'altra. Comunque sono sereno, se succede bne, se no amen.


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Di Stefano lavora anche per Sky e i tifosi Milanisti (che credo compongano comunque una buona fetta di abbonati) vogliono la cessione.
> Dare spiragli fa contenta da speranza e fa contenta la gente.
> 
> Come si suol dire: un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte.



Sì ma non credo parlino senza avere un minimo di consapevolezza di ciò che dicono.
Non si sta parlando di Crudeli, da giorni, ma gli indizi sono lì e sono evidenti ormai.


----------



## malos (22 Aprile 2016)

BlackAndRed ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non svenda a cani e porci. L'ideale è che i cinesi accettino una quota di minoranza,lasciando comunque il club in mani sicuro. Pero vedremo come si evolve



Oddio sicure in che senso? Solo perchè ripiana sennò per il resto lasciamo perdere. Una quota di minoranza invece per me non servirebbe a niente se non presuppone una maggioranza in un prossimo futuro.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì ma non credo parlino senza avere un minimo di consapevolezza di ciò che dicono.
> Non si sta parlando di Crudeli, da giorni, ma gli indizi sono lì e sono evidenti ormai.



Può essere ma ciò non toglie che a loro faccia comodo dare per un po' false speranze ai milanisti.


In ogni caso Di Stefano è veramente il nulla cosmico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*


La trattativa si chiude ma... Berlusconi decide se chiuderla  Top


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La trattativa si chiude ma... Berlusconi decide se chiuderla  Top



Ma infatti che razzo vuol dire?


----------



## pisolo22 (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



Ormai aspetto e non mi sbilancio più dopo la delusione dello scorso anno , cmq anche se non c'è niente di concreto e tangibile ma solo notizie giornalistiche se le ha dette queste frasi qualcosa vorra pur dire ed avrà un offerta in mano reale si spera... ripeto come già detto qualche giorno fa dobbiamo sperare che il pressing della famiglia e i risultati scandalosi degli ultimi 3 anni lo facciano cedere e venda altrimenti se non ora mai più.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Ormai aspetto e non mi sbilancio più dopo la delusione dello scorso anno



Va detto, comunque, che l'anno scorso si è presentato un venditore di fumo sconosciuto che ha fatto un'offerta fuori dal mercato, non aveva un soldo, ma rappresentava dei misteriosi cinesi -rigorosamente anonimi- facoltosi, e si è portato appresso un circo con nani e ballerine (tra cui un tizio che passa le giornate su Twitter a litigare con Ravezzani).

La nuova offerta invece sembra essere reale, e recapitata da persone serie.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



Ma che scrivono??????? Che significa?


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



ma non faceva mica prima a dire che non sapeva nulla? no perchè è allucinante leggere ste robe..


----------



## TheZio (22 Aprile 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma che scrivono??????? Che significa?



Che Di Stefano deve mollare il bere..

Secondo me qua non c'è ne da essere positivi ne negativi.. L'unica cosa da fare è pregare..


----------



## Julian4674 (22 Aprile 2016)

dopo la partita di ieri sono diventato pessimista, abbiamo dominato il campo e il giuoco con il 77% di possesso, l'italmilan funziona! 
HIP HIP HURRA'


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> *
> Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*
> 
> ...



Se vera, dichiarazione molto importante che dovrebbe far immaginare un epilogo positivo di questa vicenda. 

Non ci resta che aspettare e incrociare l'incrociabile


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2016)

Mi accodo anch'io al pensiero comune...Lunedì non succederà una mazza..come al solito il teatrino si protrarrà...Mai una cosa normale noi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma che scrivono??????? Che significa?



Praticamente nella stessa frase ha detto una cosa e il suo contrario...

Cerco di tradurre: Fininvest dirà si ai cinesi ma poi ancora una volta tutto dipende da l'anno in cui si sveglia quella mattina il nano: se nel 2016 o nel 1986...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Aprile 2016)

Svegliati berlusconi, dio mio.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

non ci resta che aspettare la risposta..


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano, commentando le parole di Berlusconi dell'agenzia Agi: "La nostra sensazione è che questa volta
> ci sarà la conclusione della trattativa tra Fininvest e un altro gruppo. Poi sarà Berlusconi a dare la risposta definitiva, ma la trattativa si conclude"*



Riflettendoci, forse intendeva che in ogni caso la trattativa chiuderà: cioè non ci saranno rinvii, come con Bee, e anche se dovesse rifiutare non ci saranno rilanci, o almeno credo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

*La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente".*



Non se ne uscirà mai.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente, Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*



Questo non ha capito che stavolta o si decide subito o ciao..


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*


si si come no...vendete tante belle copie col fumo negli occhi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*



Currò mi sembra un po' confuso, forse anche più di Berlusconi  prima parla di scadenze fissate al 28 aprile e 10 giugno, poi cambia versione addirittura dopo le parole di ieri del presidente.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*



Si vabbè ciao. Ora i giornali ricominciano con i soliti ballettini, uno giorno vende, il giorno dopo no...


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Currò mi sembra un po' confuso, forse anche più di Berlusconi  prima parla di scadenze fissate al 28 aprile e 10 giugno, poi cambia versione addirittura dopo le parole di ieri del presidente.



si infatti...direi di lasciar perdere questo tizio che cambia idea ogni giorno.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*




Ahahahahha BINGO!

Rinvii continui....


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si vabbè ciao. Ora i giornali ricominciano con i soliti ballettini, uno giorno vende, il giorno dopo no...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*



Che vi avevo detto di repubblica?


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*


sto currò non sa proprio nulla di nulla...una persona che smentisce i diretti interessati come galatioto quanta credibilità può avere?


----------



## Butcher (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*



E si passa da lunedi a giovedi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2016)

avanti cosi ahahahah .. e adesso da giovedì passiamo a giugno poi a agosto poi al compleanno del presidente ahahah


----------



## Casnop (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*


Sciocchezze. In queste trattative, la necessità di individuare nomi e reputazione dei contrattatori viene posta come pregiudiziale ad ogni altra attività. Letteralmente, non ci si siede nemmeno a scambiarsi le impressioni sul tempo: ci si stringe la mano e si consegnano le proprie credenziali. Era quello che sommessamente chiedevamo a Mr. Bee lo scorso anno mentre gironzolava dentro Milano, poi in Sardegna ed altrove, con il codazzo di giornalisti di tutto il mondo, e gli osanna degli ingenui fans, ad offrire miliardi come se piovessero, senza avere una risposta. Questa trattativa è già iniziata sulla soluzione del problema della identificazione dei soggetti al tavolo. Currò tenta interpretazioni delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, che sono invece un'abile comunicazione del boss per esibire davanti ad una tifoseria inviperita la sua preoccupazione di garantire un futuro al Milan "in mani stabili e sicure", preoccupazione peraltro legittima e doverosa. Ma qui conta la volontà di vendere, in un percorso già segnato nei tempi e nei contenuti dell'accordo, che Silvio non vuol modificare perchè Silvio stesso ha contribuito a determinare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sto currò non sa proprio nulla di nulla...una persona che smentisce i diretti interessati come galatioto quanta credibilità può avere?



Ha smentito anche sé stesso a dir la verità  

Comunque è normale che in questa giostra di notizie se ne leggano di tutti i colori, sta ad ognuno mettere determinate fonti sulla bilancia e decidere se ritenerle tutte attendibili o meno. Per quanto mi riguarda attualmente la mia bilancia tende nettamente verso Campopiano di Corsport e all'estero Bloomberg. Stop. Tutto il resto fa contorno... 



Casnop ha scritto:


> Sciocchezze. *In queste trattative, la necessità di individuare nomi e reputazione dei contrattatori viene posta come pregiudiziale ad ogni altra attività. Letteralmente, non ci si siede nemmeno a scambiarsi le impressioni sul tempo: ci si stringe la mano e si consegnano le proprie credenziali.* Era quello che sommessamente chiedevamo a Mr. Bee lo scorso anno mentre gironzolava dentro Milano, poi in Sardegna ed altrove, con il codazzo di giornalisti di tutto il mondo, e gli osanna degli ingenui fans, ad offrire miliardi come se piovessero, senza avere una risposta. Questa trattativa è già iniziata sulla soluzione del problema della identificazione dei soggetti al tavolo. *Currò tenta interpretazioni delle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, che sono invece un'abile comunicazione del boss per esibire davanti ad una tifoseria inviperita la sua preoccupazione di garantire un futuro al Milan "in mani stabili e sicure"*, preoccupazione peraltro legittima e doverosa. Ma qui conta la volontà di vendere, in un percorso già segnato nei tempi e nei contenuti dell'accordo, che Silvio non vuol modificare perchè Silvio stesso ha contribuito a determinare.


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha smentito anche sé stesso a dir la verità
> 
> Comunque è normale che in questa giostra di notizie se ne leggano di tutti i colori, sta ad ognuno mettere determinate fonti sulla bilancia e decidere se ritenerle tutte attendibili o meno. Per quanto mi riguarda attualmente la mia bilancia tende nettamente verso Campopiano di Corsport e all'estero Bloomberg. Stop. Tutto il resto fa contorno...



Giusto


----------



## marionep (22 Aprile 2016)

Profonda mestizia per l'impudenza con la quale questi farabutti ci propinano le stesse pietanze ogni tot mesi, cambiando solo il condimento. E profondo sdegno per i ventriloqui prezzolati che si prestano al giochino, o per quelli che sono in cerca di visibilità.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano (Corsport): non mi risulta la posticipazione della conclusione della trattativa, fissata per giugno.*


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (Corsport): non mi risulta la posticipazione della conclusione della trattativa, fissata per giugno.*



Qua tocca aspettare e vedere. Giugno comunque è una deadline logica poiché in caso di 'rinvio' si perderebbe un altro anno, con un altro mercato gestito da quel mafioso di Galliani, un altra stagione buttata al vento e un altro bilancio orribile (con conseguente perdita di valore e brand). Quindi per me o Giugno o Italmilan.


----------



## ps18ps (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha smentito anche sé stesso a dir la verità
> 
> Comunque è normale che in questa giostra di notizie se ne leggano di tutti i colori, sta ad ognuno mettere determinate fonti sulla bilancia e decidere se ritenerle tutte attendibili o meno. Per quanto mi riguarda attualmente la mia bilancia tende nettamente verso Campopiano di Corsport e all'estero Bloomberg. Stop. Tutto il resto fa contorno...



Concordo su tutto. Io aggiungerei che per le tempistiche terrei fede a Galatioto, è lui che conduce la trattativa e quindi per me quella è l'unica notizia ufficiale. tutti gli altri posso essere persone o giornali più o meno autorevoli e ben informati.


----------



## artie (22 Aprile 2016)

ragazzi..ma non conosciamo silvio berlusconi?quali sono i fatti?

1) il milan e' in condizioni sia tecniche che economiche pesanti e disastrose. Per rimettere a posto l uno e l altro ci vorrebbero centinaia di milioni
2) berlusconi sta trattando la cessione del milan
3) su questa cessione molte informazioni che ci danno i media sono inventate. Molte le fa passare berlusconi per vantaggi propri il resto che e' poco ...ma e' tutto vero.

punto . da qui non si scappa. Non nego che se fpsse per lui non lo venderebbe ma sa che e' COSTRETTO A FARLO.
Per quanti riguarda le notizie, come ho scritto, " e' titubante", " lo cedo solo a chi mi da garanzie"," prima di chiudere vuole verificare la solidita' finanziaria"... sono frasi ALLA berlusconi.Si sta preparando ad uscire come e' entrato: con le fanfare


----------



## Casnop (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> ragazzi..ma non conosciamo silvio berlusconi?quali sono i fatti?
> 
> 1) il milan e' in condizioni sia tecniche che economiche pesanti e disastrose. Per rimettere a posto l uno e l altro ci vorrebbero centinaia di milioni
> 2) berlusconi sta trattando la cessione del milan
> ...


E noi gliele suoniamo volentieri, purchè...


----------



## Gekyn (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> ragazzi..ma non conosciamo silvio berlusconi?quali sono i fatti?
> 
> 1) il milan e' in condizioni sia tecniche che economiche pesanti e disastrose. Per rimettere a posto l uno e l altro ci vorrebbero centinaia di milioni
> 2) berlusconi sta trattando la cessione del milan
> ...


----------



## ps18ps (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> ragazzi..ma non conosciamo silvio berlusconi?quali sono i fatti?
> 
> 1) il milan e' in condizioni sia tecniche che economiche pesanti e disastrose. Per rimettere a posto l uno e l altro ci vorrebbero centinaia di milioni
> 2) berlusconi sta trattando la cessione del milan
> ...



complimenti, ottima analisi. Cercherà di far vedere come per lui sia tutto un enorme sacrificio, ma lo fa per il bene della squadra e via di seguito. Il canovaccio sarà comunque lo stesso sia che vende sia se alla fine decide di non vendere


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*



Ah-Ah! Tana per Repubblica! 

L'avevo detto io che era strano che Campopiano al contrario degli altri giornali,avesse sempre detto che non c'era alcuna dead-line.Ed infatti come volevasi dimostrare,Repubblica contraddice se stessa passando da "entro lunedì o si decide o si molla tutto" condito dal "dopo il 10 i cinesi non aspettano al "forse giovedi non si saprà nulla" ed "closing rimandato a metà giugno".

Direi che possiamo depennare Repubblica,dalle fonti affidabili su questa trattativa visto che probabilmente non ha nemmeno fonti di prima mano (e forse nemmeno di seconda).

Permettetemi di fare un elenco personale delle fonti che a parer mio sono più affidabili: 
-Interviste dei diretti interessati
-CorSport.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (Corsport): non mi risulta la posticipazione della conclusione della trattativa, fissata per giugno.*


----------



## Serginho (22 Aprile 2016)

lasciate perdere le deadlines dei giornalai. Se le cantano e se le suonano da soli


----------



## ignaxio (22 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> lasciate perdere le deadlines dei giornalai. Se le cantano e se le suonano da soli


Esatto. Poi loro ci marciano su per far scannare i tifosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (Corsport): non mi risulta la posticipazione della conclusione della trattativa, fissata per giugno.*



Ahhhh Repubblica Repubblica


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi la situazione è chiarissima anche per un malato mentale in cura in un istituto psichiatrico,per risollevare questo Milan servono tanti soldi o comunque 4-5 colpi azzecatissimi(cosa che non potrà mai fare l'inetto)
Con l'italbrocchi rifacciamo la stessa stagione di inzaghi e sono sicuro ne siano ben consapevoli.
Quindi o vendi adesso o ci devi smenare un sacco di soldi quest'estate altrimenti già alla seconda giornata cominceranno critiche e proteste sempre più crescentie il marchio delbrand calerà ancora.La situazione è arrivata al limite.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2016)

Repubblica sta avendo lo stesso comportamento dell'anno scorso. Ma ciò non significa nulla nella trattativa,semplicemente non sanno nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> *
> Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica (Currò): "La frase di ieri attribuita a Berlusconi è una chiara conferma della serietà delle trattative in corso. Tuttavia dietro l'intenzione del patron di conoscere minuziosamente i compratori e la loro solidità economica, si nasconderebbe la riluttanza di Berlusconi a disfarsi della sua creatura, in particolare modo della maggioranza. Per questo la data del via libera al patto d'esclusiva (in realtà Bloomberg e Galatioto parlavano di closing) fissata per metà giugno, sarebbe slittata successivamente. Non è detto quindi che entro giovedì prossimo si saprà qualcosa".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (Corsport): non mi risulta la posticipazione della conclusione della trattativa, fissata per giugno.*



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Mi sembra chiaro che i cinesi non aspettano oltre giugno. Non si può buttare via un'altra stagione.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato daAlciato, Berlusconi, entro lunedì 25 aprile, dovrà decidere se trattare in esclusiva la cessione del Milan con i cinesi. La cordata cinese è composta da 3-4 player più un colosso della stessa grandezza ed importanza di Wanda Group. Nessuno, ad oggi, sa quale sarà la risposta di Berlusconi. Nel caso in cui dicesse di no, darebbe il via al progetto ItalMilan con Brocchi.
> *
> Ultim'ora CorSport che a sua volta riporta un'agenzia Agi: secondo quanto si apprende da fonti politiche azzurre, Berlusconi avrebbe rivelato di voler vendere quote societarie (non si parla di maggioranza o minoranza) ma soltanto per far si che il Milan continui la sua storia gloriosa in mani stabili e sicure. Sulla trattativa con i cinesi non è sceso nei dettagli, aggiungendo solo che la partita è aperta.*
> 
> ...



Che novità, come sempre non vuole cedere la maggioranza di conseguenza scappano tutti. Maledetto.


----------



## TheZio (22 Aprile 2016)

Occhio che, se per volontà del Signore, riusciamo a vendere non è detto che ci leviamo di torno anche il Condor, ho paura che le tempistiche siano strette e ci tocca sorbircelo un altra sessione di mercato


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

hanno un intera tifosera contro...giocatori odiati...e in questo clima i risultati saranno sempre peggio perchè i tifosi sono l'anima di qualunque squadrama come sappiamo bene tutti i signori che comandano questa società negli ultimi anni hanno volutamente trattato i tifosi come pecore credendo non contassero nulla...ora vediamo cosa faranno di fronte ad uno stadio sommerso di fischi e polemiche.
Vediamo se i tifosi ''sono solo una massa ignorante''(cit.berlusconi)


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Occhio che, se per volontà del Signore, riusciamo a vendere non è detto che ci leviamo di torno anche il Condor, ho paura che le tempistiche siano strette e ci tocca sorbircelo un altra sessione di mercato



Si ce li vedo i nuovi proprietari a dare in mano al pelato 120 milioni per il mercato..appena firmano gli danno un calcio in culo


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si ce li vedo i nuovi proprietari a dare in mano al pelato 120 milioni per il mercato..appena firmano gli danno un calcio in culo



Che poi sai che gliene frega a Galliani,la sua bella pensione se le è già fatta.


----------



## artie (22 Aprile 2016)

se dovessimo fare una cernita della fonti escluderei repubblica gazzetta etc etc.. hanno notizie di riporto.

Ne rimarrebbero 3. Una e' il sole 24 ore. Per la sua autorevolezza anche se festa , a differenza di bellinazzo , tende un po piu a elaborare le notizie.
L 'altra e' ovviamente Bloomberg , la bibbia della finanza mondiale. La terza , inaspettata direi , il corsport. Ma Campopiano e' , evidente, in contatto con lo studio di avvocati a roma che segue la cosa.
La cosa curiosa e' che bloomberg e corsport non solo dicono che la cosa e' avanti ( ipotesi negata da festa ) ma sopratutto convergono sul nome : per strade diverse ma convergono.Robin Li.
Infatti bloomberg parla di " conglomerata con interessa nei media e nelle energie rinnovabili". Corsport invece parla di 6° uomo piu ricco di Cina.
Curioso : nessuno dei due dice il nome , entrambi foriniscono elementi che portano alla stessa persona.
Poiche non mi fido mi son chiesto: e se corsport avesse copiato bloomberg? la risposta? NO!.
L articolo del corsport e' del 15 aprile ore 9:37, quello di Bloomberg e delle 11,45 AM ( ora di new york o di roma poco importa). 
Insomma due media uno distante migliaia di km dall altro che piu o meno dicono le stesse cose.
Una ( bloomberg) ovvio abbia come fonte lo studio a new york di Galatioto, l altro ( corpsort) lo studio legale. Ovvero due ( come si dice ) player della trattativa darebbero a due " giornali" diversi le stesse informazioni...
sperem!


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

aho' ma voi credete che i cinesi siano miliardari sprovveduti??

questi qui vogliono chiudere per giugno per fare mercato e una bella squadra per fare cassa in cina.

Se Berlusca accetta bene,altrimenti si comprano altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Occhio che, se per volontà del Signore, riusciamo a vendere non è detto che ci leviamo di torno anche il Condor, ho paura che le tempistiche siano strette e ci tocca sorbircelo un altra sessione di mercato



I cinesi guardano anche L euro , figurarsi se si fanno fregare delle stecche che si prende il pelato .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano (Corsport): non mi risulta la posticipazione della conclusione della trattativa, fissata per giugno.*



La deadline è dettata dalla logica, non dai giornalisti: nuovi proprietari che acquistano la maggioranza vogliono subito fare il mercato per non buttare via il loro primo anno. Un acquisto ad agosto o a settembre non avrebbe senso (sempre ipotizzando proprietari che COMANDANO, non con la minoranza).

Se così non fosse, e ci saranno rinvii, sempre per logica si sarà autorizzati a pensare che la trattativa è fuffa oppure è un altro caso Bee.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si ce li vedo i nuovi proprietari a dare in mano al pelato 120 milioni per il mercato..appena firmano gli danno un calcio in culo



anche perchè probabilmente l'estate scorsa già seguivano le vicende del Milan e hanno visto chiaramente l'incapacità di costruire squadre del gerontometra


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

La conferma alla trattativa la può dare solo Berlusconi, se avesse deciso di non cedere lo avrebbe fatto sapere immediatamente tramite comunicato Fininvest (usando magari un fasullo rilancio di Bee come "spalla"), in questi giorni dovrà decidere se accettare o semplicemente accertarsi dell'affidabilità di chi ha pronunciato un'offerta importante? che senso avrebbe prendersi alcuni giorni per poi dire no grazie voglio l'ItalMilan? a quel punto blocca tutto dall'inizio.
Tutto porta ad un'unica strada ed è la cessione, il pari di ieri può essere positivo perché anche cambiando allenatore i problemi sono sempre i soliti, in più non c'è stata nemmeno quella carica agonistica che di solito c'è quando si riparte con un nuovo allenatore, ma cosa si pretende di cambiare in positivo a 6 giornate dal termine e in un campionato in cui non abbiamo più nulla da dire da anni?
Cosa credono di fare in estate? una società che gestisce l'esonero di un proprio allenatore a 6 giornate dalla fine in quella maniera non ha più nulla da dare, se non fosse un segno di smobilitazione totale c'è da preoccuparsi e anche in campo si gioca solo per inerzia, tanto sono tutte amichevoli.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La deadline è dettata dalla logica, non dai giornalisti: nuovi proprietari che acquistano la maggioranza vogliono subito fare il mercato per non buttare via il loro primo anno. Un acquisto ad agosto o a settembre non avrebbe senso (sempre ipotizzando proprietari che COMANDANO, non con la minoranza).
> 
> Se così non fosse, e ci saranno rinvii, sempre per logica si sarà autorizzati a pensare che la trattativa è fuffa oppure è un altro caso Bee.


Per logica effettivamente tutto quadra...bisogna capire però le conoscenze calcistiche dei cinesi e a chi si affideranno.Può essere che credano che basti comprare 2 giocatori al 31 agosto affidandosi a galliani per far una squadrone come può essere che già da mesi abbiano contattato DS di fama internazionale come Berta dell'atletico o chicchessia..
Io non per essere superottimista o di parte ma penso che il luogo comune che i cinesi non capiscano di calcio sia datato di 15 anni ormai visto che il calcio tira moltissimo da loro,inoltre penso che chi spende 800 milioni per assicurarsi un club non sia proprio impreparato.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La conferma alla trattativa la può dare solo Berlusconi, se avesse deciso di non cedere lo avrebbe fatto sapere immediatamente tramite comunicato Fininvest (usando magari un fasullo rilancio di Bee come "spalla"), in questi giorni dovrà decidere se accettare o semplicemente accertarsi dell'affidabilità di chi ha pronunciato un'offerta importante? che senso avrebbe prendersi alcuni giorni per poi dire no grazie voglio l'ItalMilan? a quel punto blocca tutto dall'inizio.
> Tutto porta ad un'unica strada ed è la cessione, il pari di ieri può essere positivo perché anche cambiando allenatore i problemi sono sempre i soliti, in più non c'è stata nemmeno quella carica agonistica che di solito c'è quando si riparte con un nuovo allenatore, ma cosa si pretende di cambiare in positivo a 6 giornate dal termine e in un campionato in cui non abbiamo più nulla da dire da anni?
> Cosa credono di fare in estate? una società che gestisce l'esonero di un proprio allenatore a 6 giornate dalla fine in quella maniera non ha più nulla da dare, se non fosse un segno di smobilitazione totale c'è da preoccuparsi e anche in campo si gioca solo per inerzia, tanto sono tutte amichevoli.



Io spero e penso che Berlusconi non sia arrivato a rimbambolirsi fino a questo punto.E'palese fin oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio che da oggi in poi,salvo sostanziali investimenti,la strada sarà in picchiata.Credere nell'ItalMilan vorrebbe dire mentire a se stessi sapendo di farlo.Quindi credo e ripeto spero siano tutte strategie per tenere il coltello dal manico di fronte al compratore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela che le parole di Berlusconi sono state pronunicate ieri sera durante una riunione politica di partito a Palazzo Grazioli*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela che le parole di Berlusconi sono state pronunicate ieri sera durante una riunione politica di partito a Palazzo Grazioli.*



Se così fosse non si tratta di spifferata perchè sono uscite istantaneamente in agenzia, subito dopo la partita.
Sono equivalenti a un comunicato.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2016)

Una cosa positiva che vedo in questa faccenda (almeno) è l'assenza di smentite... le altre volte smentivano 2 secondi dopo che usciva una cosa, a sto giro invece nulla... almeno questo potrebbe essere positivo.


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela che le parole di Berlusconi sono state pronunicate ieri sera durante una riunione politica di partito a Palazzo Grazioli*



Bene così.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> se dovessimo fare una cernita della fonti escluderei repubblica gazzetta etc etc.. hanno notizie di riporto.
> 
> Ne rimarrebbero 3. Una e' il sole 24 ore. Per la sua autorevolezza anche se festa , a differenza di bellinazzo , tende un po piu a elaborare le notizie.
> L 'altra e' ovviamente Bloomberg , la bibbia della finanza mondiale. La terza , inaspettata direi , il corsport. Ma Campopiano e' , evidente, in contatto con lo studio di avvocati a roma che segue la cosa.
> ...



Complimenti per l'analisi molto lucida.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela che le parole di Berlusconi sono state pronunicate ieri sera durante una riunione politica di partito a Palazzo Grazioli*



Vero, in tal caso è stato a tutti gli effetti un comunicato. Ma aspettiamo anche quello di Fininvest...


----------



## Casnop (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> se dovessimo fare una cernita della fonti escluderei repubblica gazzetta etc etc.. hanno notizie di riporto.
> 
> Ne rimarrebbero 3. Una e' il sole 24 ore. Per la sua autorevolezza anche se festa , a differenza di bellinazzo , tende un po piu a elaborare le notizie.
> L 'altra e' ovviamente Bloomberg , la bibbia della finanza mondiale. La terza , inaspettata direi , il corsport. Ma Campopiano e' , evidente, in contatto con lo studio di avvocati a roma che segue la cosa.
> ...


Questa si chiama analisi critica delle fonti. Bravo artie.


----------



## artie (22 Aprile 2016)

secondo repubblica l inzio dell'esclusiva per la trattativa con i cinesi sarebbe posticipata. Perche'? perche' berlusconi ha dei dubbi sull offerta ( evidente: troppo bassa).

Ora, io capisco se il posticipo di questa eventuale esclusiva dipendesse dalla volonta' o meno di cedere. Aspetto a dare questa benedetta esclusiva perche' non sono sicuro di cedere e una volta che la do devo vendere.
No ! l eslcusiva e' posticipata per dubbi sul prezzo. Allora ti domandi ...rinvii l esclusvita' della trattativa per dubbi sul prezzo? ma la trattativa serve proprio a questo : a trovare un prezzo che metta d accordo chi vende e chi compra.
E' un cane che si morde la coda!


----------



## koti (22 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela che le parole di Berlusconi sono state pronunicate ieri sera durante una riunione politica di partito a Palazzo Grazioli*


È una dichiarazione rilasciata a caldo subito dopo aver saputo della brutta partita? Questo andrebbe a sostegno di chi afferma che Silvio si lascerebbe condizionare dai risultati di singole partite inutili. Non mi soprenderebbe, ad esempio, se dopo un'ipotetica vittoria di grande misura contro un Verona qualunque, in preda all'umore del momento, cambiasse all'improvviso idea così dal nulla. Attenzione.


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> secondo repubblica l inzio dell'esclusiva per la trattativa con i cinesi sarebbe posticipata. Perche'? perche' berlusconi ha dei dubbi sull offerta ( evidente: troppo bassa).
> 
> Ora, io capisco se il posticipo di questa eventuale esclusiva dipendesse dalla volonta' o meno di cedere. Aspetto a dare questa benedetta esclusiva perche' non sono sicuro di cedere e una volta che la do devo vendere.
> No ! l eslcusiva e' posticipata per dubbi sul prezzo. Allora ti domandi ...rinvii l esclusvita' della trattativa per dubbi sul prezzo? ma la trattativa serve proprio a questo : a trovare un prezzo che metta d accordo chi vende e chi compra.
> E' un cane che si morde la coda!


Bravissimo.A sto giro la pagnotta é in mano al Corriere dello Sport e a Bloomberg,agli altri rimangono solo le briciole.


----------



## TheZio (22 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I cinesi guardano anche L euro , figurarsi se si fanno fregare delle stecche che si prende il pelato .





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si ce li vedo i nuovi proprietari a dare in mano al pelato 120 milioni per il mercato..appena firmano gli danno un calcio in culo



Bah speriamo sia come dite voi... Secondo me lo tengono e gli affiancano qualcuno (Sabatini?)


----------



## __king george__ (22 Aprile 2016)

mi fiderò allora di voi e inizierò a leggere solo le notizie del corriere....incrociando le dita!

(e ovviamente continuero a tifare contro il milan...o per logica o per sfinimento silvio dovra vendere)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> È una dichiarazione rilasciata a caldo subito dopo aver saputo della brutta partita? Questo andrebbe a sostegno di chi sostiene che Silvio si lascerebbe condizionare dai risultati di singole partite inutili. Non mi soprenderebbe, ad esempio, se dopo un'ipotetica vittoria di grande misura contro un Verona qualunque, in preda all'umore del momento, cambiasse all'improvviso idea così dal nulla. Attenzione.



Così lascia intendere l'articolo, dice che oltre la riunione ha visto la partita in TV... ma potrebbe essere una versione un po' romanzata. Sicuramente c'è stata la riunione politica.
Una decisione però ieri l'ha già presa: la stessa fonte politica riporta che Berlusconi ha chiamato Massaro per inserirlo in lista Forza Italia a Milano


----------



## Casnop (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> secondo repubblica l inzio dell'esclusiva per la trattativa con i cinesi sarebbe posticipata. Perche'? perche' berlusconi ha dei dubbi sull offerta ( evidente: troppo bassa).
> 
> Ora, io capisco se il posticipo di questa eventuale esclusiva dipendesse dalla volonta' o meno di cedere. Aspetto a dare questa benedetta esclusiva perche' non sono sicuro di cedere e una volta che la do devo vendere.
> No ! l eslcusiva e' posticipata per dubbi sul prezzo. Allora ti domandi ...rinvii l esclusvita' della trattativa per dubbi sul prezzo? ma la trattativa serve proprio a questo : a trovare un prezzo che metta d accordo chi vende e chi compra.
> E' un cane che si morde la coda!



Se, come riferiscono ormai tutte le fonti, siamo arrivati alla fase in cui Berlusconi, proprietario totalitario della holding che controlla oltre il 99 per cento delle quote sociali del Milan, deve deliberare, è evidente che il suo consenso deve cadere su un oggetto determinato, che è una bozza di accordo concordata sulla base di trattative già svolte dalle parti. Vi sono aspetti su cui sono possibili ancora modifiche e sui quali certo vorrà intervenire come condizione per emettere il fatidico si. Quali? Il prezzo relativamente, direi piuttosto la composizione del nuovo Milan a livello dirigenziale. Le mani stabili e sicure di cui parla si riferiscono probabilmente a quelle del nuovo gruppo dirigente che, soprattutto a livello sportivo, dovrà condurre il nuovo Milan, che non sarà certamente di madrelingua cinese, per la lontananza e la scarsa esperienza dei cinesi in materia di questioni calcistiche. Quando lo scorso anno rivelò che stava vendendo il 75% ai cinesi, Berlusconi nella stessa occasione disse che stava trattando con costoro anche per assicurare un posto alla figlia Barbara all'interno del nuovo management del club. Possibile che questa istanza sia stata ribadita anche nella presente circostanza. Sarebbe da brividi pensare che analogo tentativo possa essere fatto anche per Galliani, ma confido sul punto nell'enorme patrimonio di saggezza della cultura cinese...


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Bah speriamo sia come dite voi... Secondo me lo tengono e gli affiancano qualcuno (Sabatini?)



Sempre sul corriere mi sembra parlavano di nuovo ad quindi fester a casa


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sempre sul corriere mi sembra parlavano di nuovo ad quindi fester a casa



Non appena mettono mano sui bilanci e scoprono le magagne che ha combinato, non escludo che assisteremo a delle "misteriose" dimissioni...


----------



## artie (22 Aprile 2016)

se noti repubblica parla di slittamento "non della conclusione" e allora avresti ragione tu.
Parla di slittamento dell esclusiva. Ovvero un patto con cui fininvest si impegna a TRATTARE solo con il compratore.
Ora che senso ha dire".. mi offre troppo poco per darti una esclusiva a trattare".Se non tratti come ci arrivi alla cifra che vorresti?

non ha alcun senso!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> È una dichiarazione rilasciata a caldo subito dopo aver saputo della brutta partita? Questo andrebbe a sostegno di chi afferma che Silvio si lascerebbe condizionare dai risultati di singole partite inutili. Non mi soprenderebbe, ad esempio, se dopo un'ipotetica vittoria di grande misura contro un Verona qualunque, in preda all'umore del momento, cambiasse all'improvviso idea così dal nulla. Attenzione.



ed è per questo che è importante andare si in EL ma non vincerne più una da qui alla fine .


----------



## galianivatene (22 Aprile 2016)

artie ha scritto:


> se noti repubblica parla di slittamento "non della conclusione" e allora avresti ragione tu.
> Parla di slittamento dell esclusiva. Ovvero un patto con cui fininvest si impegna a TRATTARE solo con il compratore.
> Ora che senso ha dire".. mi offre troppo poco per darti una esclusiva a trattare".Se non tratti come ci arrivi alla cifra che vorresti?
> 
> non ha alcun senso!



Ma perche' la questione del prezzo sarebbe, in questo quadro, gia' trattata al 99% e messa agli atti. Gli aspetti in oggetto della trattativa in esclusiva credo sarebbero, come scriveva Casnop, tutte questioni di "contorno", comunque molto importanti, con scarso impatto sulla quotazione, tra cui l'assetto dirigenziale. Anche perche' nelle famose 6-8 settimane, se c'e' ancora da discutere il prezzo e quote, non chiudi di certo...non e' che stiano discutendo di una cassa di patate...


----------



## __king george__ (22 Aprile 2016)

fatemi capire una cosa (non sono molto ferrato in questi ambiti): il 28 c'è il cda della società milan...e in quel cda verrà rinnovato l'organigramma aziendale compresi i due AD? è per quello che è considerata una scadenza importante per la cessione?


----------



## cremone (22 Aprile 2016)

Se la società viene venduta a giugno, troppo tardi per liberarsi di Galliani prima di questa sessione di mercato


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Se la società viene venduta a giugno, troppo tardi per liberarsi di Galliani prima di questa sessione di mercato



se arrivano i cinesi e fanno fare il mercato a galliani purtroppo avremmo già un indizio che non ci capiscono una fava.


----------



## Fedeshi (22 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Se la società viene venduta a giugno, troppo tardi per liberarsi di Galliani prima di questa sessione di mercato



Intanto vendiamo,poi Galliani sarà il prossimo step.


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se arrivano i cinesi e fanno fare il mercato a galliani purtroppo avremmo già un indizio che non ci capiscono una fava.



Galliani viene comandato da chi comanda, se chi comanda gli affianca qualcuno o lo usa semplicemente per chiudere le trattative è difficile che il mercato possa essere GESTITO esclusivamente da un incompetente come lui, con Berlusconi era tutto più semplice, gli ha messo su delle squadre patetiche, ha cannato gli obbiettivi stagionali per anni, eppure ha piena fiducia in tutto.. un nuovo proprietario se arriva smantella, ergo Galliani avrà meno potere e non potrà scegliere tutti i giocatori inutili che si è preso per anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2016)

Galliani e Berlusconi sono la stessa cosa, quando se ne va uno se ne va pure l'altro


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Galliani viene comandato da chi comanda, se chi comanda gli affianca qualcuno o lo usa semplicemente per chiudere le trattative è difficile che il mercato possa essere GESTITO esclusivamente da un incompetente come lui, con Berlusconi era tutto più semplice, gli ha messo su delle squadre patetiche, ha cannato gli obbiettivi stagionali per anni, eppure ha piena fiducia in tutto.. un nuovo proprietario se arriva smantella, ergo Galliani avrà meno potere e non potrà scegliere tutti i giocatori inutili che si è preso per anni.



Invece io ho paura che arrivino e tengano la situazione dirigenziale così com'è per riconoscenza.
Ho paura che sti cinesi arrivino impreparatissimi e si facciano mettere in piedi in testa affidandosi ciecamente a Galliani che''conosce l'ambiente'' e questo a sua volta farà le peggio porcate magari regalando un casino di soldi e preziosi.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Galliani e Berlusconi sono la stessa cosa, quando se ne va uno se ne va pure l'altro



se prendon la maggioranza ovviamente si..ma se berlusca tiene una minoranza allora siamo fo**uti.


----------



## DannySa (22 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se prendon la maggioranza ovviamente si..ma se berlusca tiene una minoranza allora siamo fo**uti.



Questi non mettono i soldi per avere una minoranza, con la maggioranza decidono loro, al massimo si fanno indirizzare e poi "affiancano" con qualche loro uomo gli attuali artefici dei disastri degli ultimi anni.
Ma vi rendete conto che negli ultimi anni avevano messo un allenatore nel bagagliaio? un presidente che fa la formazione ogni volta e vuole uno zerbino come allenatore? un allenatore cambiato all'anno (quest'anno forse 2) per cosa? per rimanere al comando di una squadra morta? 
Galliani quest'estate dovrebbe munirsi di forbici così da poter aprire i camp estivi per ragazzini, l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare uno come lui ormai, altro che mercato del Milan.


----------



## martinmilan (22 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questi non mettono i soldi per avere una minoranza, con la maggioranza decidono loro, al massimo si fanno indirizzare e poi "affiancano" con qualche loro uomo gli attuali artefici dei disastri degli ultimi anni.
> Ma vi rendete conto che negli ultimi anni avevano messo un allenatore nel bagagliaio? un presidente che fa la formazione ogni volta e vuole uno zerbino come allenatore? un allenatore cambiato all'anno (quest'anno forse 2) per cosa? per rimanere al comando di una squadra morta?
> Galliani quest'estate dovrebbe munirsi di forbici così da poter aprire i camp estivi per ragazzini, l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare uno come lui ormai, altro che mercato del Milan.



Io lo spero anche perchè il problema principale del Milan resta sempre lui.
Ma sai com'è...quello con la sua scorta di pennivendoli è capace di raccontare ai nuovi proprietari che i rusultati sono stati solo un problema di liquidità mista a sfortuna.Sti cinesi magari non sanno nemmeno chi sia tale Braida,l'artefice occulto dei successi del Milan e credono che sia tutta farina di galliani...non mi supirei affatto...quell'essere immondo lecca talmente tanto che la sfanga sempre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

*Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro. 
L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile. 
La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*



Questo a Maggio chiude definitivamente con la politica, se non gli concedono la presidenza onoraria a vita non ha neanche senso che abbiano alzato il telfono.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*



Vendono il 20% dell'Inter per due spicci e tu non prendi così tanti soldi e ti offrono pure comunque di rimanere in società ??????!!!! Fuori dai! Controlla solo una cosa, che lascerai il Milan in mani sicure.. Poi fuori!


----------



## robs91 (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*



Mettiamoci il cuore in pace è l'ennesima pagliacciata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*



Cifre inverosimili, sparata


----------



## Casnop (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*


1 miliardo... ma Galatioto legge Forbes la mattina, e lì valutano il 100% del Milan intorno ai 770 milioni di euro. Bucchioni, no.


----------



## sballotello (22 Aprile 2016)

Bucchioni è un noto spara Boiate fiorentino


----------



## Giangy (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*



Vendi e levati dalle palle nano malefico


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Aprile 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Bucchioni è un noto spara Boiate fiorentino



Ahahahahaha, beh li abbiamo riportati tutti, uno più, uno meno... -)


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2016)

Sta cosa dell'ItalMilan sempre messa li, come uno spauracchio, come un incubo in lontananza...


----------



## goleador 70 (22 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dell'ItalMilan sempre messa li, come uno spauracchio, come un incubo in lontananza...



Perché la gente,i giornali le televisioni e i giornalisti ci godono a vederci in questo stato e non vedono l'ora di vederci sprofondare sempre piu


----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Perché la gente,i giornali le televisioni e i giornalisti ci godono a vederci in questo stato e non vedono l'ora di vederci sprofondare sempre piu



Quando risorgeremo (anche fosse tra 15 anni) ci prenderemo grandi rivincite, tranquillo.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dell'ItalMilan sempre messa li, come uno spauracchio, come un incubo in lontananza...



Incubo? Purtroppo è reale e soprattutto attuale


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Incubo? Purtroppo è reale e soprattutto attuale



Incubo nel senso di sorbircelo anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*


Tutto è relativo nella vita, tutto è perfettibile, mutevole, trasformabile, tranne una cosa, tranne un dogma, un assioma: Berlusconi è il male. Non facciamoci infinocchiare di nuovo: la trattativa è vera, com'era vera quella di Bee; è Berlusconi il male assoluto e sarà solo e soltanto colpa sua se la trattativa non si concluderà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tutto è relativo nella vita, tutto è perfettibile, mutevole, trasformabile, tranne una cosa, tranne un dogma, un assioma: Berlusconi è il male. Non facciamoci infinocchiare di nuovo: la trattativa è vera, com'era vera quella di Bee; è Berlusconi il male assoluto e sarà solo e soltanto colpa sua se la trattativa non si concluderà.



Purtroppo hai perfettamente ragione ... IL MALE .


----------



## luigi61 (23 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Purtroppo hai perfettamente ragione ... IL MALE .



Quoto ed aggiungo 
Dopo i primi entusiasmanti anni mi sono reso conto che ha usato ed usa il milan solo e soltanto per i suoi sporchi interessi ed affari; è un cancro vivente di cui è difficilissimo liberarsi


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2016)

Nel frattempo, i cinesi... -) http://www.milanworld.net/thohir-pronto-cedere-subito-linter-ai-cinesi-vt36222.html#post937035


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Enzo Bucchioni per TMW: ''L' offerta del 6° magnate cinese più ricco della Cina è vera e concreta. Ed è pari a 750M per il 70% del Milan. Quindi valutazione complessiva pari ad un miliardo di euro.
> L'offerta, stante così le cose, è per certi versi clamorosa e irrinunciabile.
> La famiglia spinge, Silvio mollerebbe più volentieri la politica che il Milan quindi vedremo. I cinesi hanno fretta e vogliono una risposta entro lunedì o massimo fine mese. In caso negativo via all'ItalMilan. Ma i cinesi sono disposti a discutere di un ruolo di Berlusconi all'interno della società anche dopo l'acquisto della maggioranza.*



No,mi dispiace ma nemmeno lui secondo ne sa qualcosa.Mi sembra un pastrocchio delle varie notizie circolate in questi giorni con un pizzico di fesserie di proprio pugno.Lo dimostra il fatto che 750 mln sono per il 100% e non per il 70%,fosse vero ci sarebbe già l'annuncio domani.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Se la società viene venduta a giugno, troppo tardi per liberarsi di Galliani prima di questa sessione di mercato



Firmerei col sangue per la vendita a giugno anche con cravatta gialla che fa il mercato (magari per l'ultima volta)


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se arrivano i cinesi e fanno fare il mercato a galliani purtroppo avremmo già un indizio che non ci capiscono una fava.



Dubito che galliani se la proprietà cambia si inventi di fare le sue porcherie con preziosi e raiola..per quello sta cercando di accelerare le ultime porcate alla balotelli..non si sa mai..
Ricordiamo che l'anno scorso prima che gli fosse ridato tutto in mano eravamo partiti sondando il mercato per gente importante come JM, Kondogbia e Ibra (vabbè che poi 2 si sono rivelati scarsoni però erano nomi grossi)..
Se arrivano i cinesi si va a trattare gente serie non pavoletti...l'unico problema è l'incompetenza di fester che conosce tre giocatori in croce..
E comunque prima del mercato urge trovare il tecnico giusto e farlo con lui..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dubito che galliani se la proprietà cambia si inventi di fare le sue porcherie con preziosi e raiola..per quello sta cercando di accelerare le ultime porcate alla balotelli..non si sa mai..
> Ricordiamo che l'anno scorso prima che gli fosse ridato tutto in mano eravamo partiti sondando il mercato per gente importante come JM, Kondogbia e Ibra (vabbè che poi 2 si sono rivelati scarsoni però erano nomi grossi)..
> Se arrivano i cinesi si va a trattare gente serie non pavoletti...l'unico problema è l'incompetenza di fester che conosce tre giocatori in croce..
> E comunque prima del mercato urge trovare il tecnico giusto e farlo con lui..



Non so quanta disponibilità economica possano avere al'inizio questi cinesi ma se per iniziare mettono ''solo'' 50 milioni per l'estate,galliani è capace di spenderne 15 per pavoletti,10 per balotelli e 25 per candreva.STOP.
O peggio ancora è capace di spenderne 50 solo per cavani e basta.E' come dare 50 euro in mano ad un bambino e fargli fare la spesa per 4 giorni...e questo torna con una bottiglia di vino pregiato e basta.Questo è Galliani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Non so quanta disponibilità economica possano avere al'inizio questi cinesi ma se per iniziare mettono ''solo'' 50 milioni per l'estate,galliani è capace di spenderne 15 per pavoletti,10 per balotelli e 25 per candreva.STOP.
> O peggio ancora è capace di spenderne 50 solo per cavani e basta.E' come dare 50 euro in mano ad un bambino e fargli fare la spesa per 4 giorni...e questo torna con una bottiglia di vino pregiato e basta.Questo è Galliani.



Mah..avevano parlato che una parte dei soldi che dovrebbero versare dovrebbero essere direttamente investi nel mercato (e si parlav 150-200 milioni) per rafforzare subito la squadra, Fininvest farebbe da copertura per quei soldi che poi verrebbero versati successivamente per le quote della società..
Secondo me nel caso Galliani non potrebbe presentarsi con quei giocatori li dai...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Aprile 2016)

Comunque dite quello che volete ma intanto al Milan fanno chiacchiere (e non si sa neanche se sia realmente vero) e all'Inter fanno i fatti in quattro e quattr'otto...giusto,sbagliato...intanto si muovono...e poi obbiettivamente preferirei 100 volte Brozovic,Jovetic,Miranda a Bertolacci Poli Alex e non ne aggiungo altri altrimenti dovrei nominare il 90%della rosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Comunque dite quello che volete ma intanto al Milan fanno chiacchiere (e non si sa neanche se sia realmente vero) e all'Inter fanno i fatti in quattro e quattr'otto...giusto,sbagliato...intanto si muovono...e poi obbiettivamente preferirei 100 volte Brozovic,Jovetic,Miranda a Bertolacci Poli Alex e non ne aggiungo altri altrimenti dovrei nominare il 90%della rosa



Certo !!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Aprile 2016)

Non so quanto possa essere vera ma su milannews riportano un articolo del CorSera, e c'è scritto che è stato tutto rimandato a fine prossima settimana... Penso e spero sia una bufala, perché io voglio la risposta entro lunedì come avevano detto.. Se iniziamo con sti rinvii è un vero e proprio teatrino..


----------



## Giangy (23 Aprile 2016)

Letto pure io l'articolo, pure io vorrei la risposta entro Lunedì del nano farabutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Aprile 2016)

Non temete, gli slittamenti saranno all'ordine del giorno, fino a Settembre. Poi diverranno mensili e poi a tempo indeterminato. Bee-bis


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma possibile che siano tutti ad aspettare la risposta di questo squilibrato!!!
Io non ci credo è una cosa fuori dal mondo..la trattativa l'hanno impostata e non aspettano che uno si decida come si sveglia la mattina, e prende tempo su tempo per fare una scelta..devono sicuramente ultimare i dettagli per l'accordo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2016)

*CorSera (Ravelli): in questi giorni non dovrebbe accadere niente. Se ne parla il prossimo week end. 

TMW (Mazzara): trattativa per cessione della maggioranza in fase molto avanzata, se Berlusconi si convince si concretizzerà. Voci dicono di sì.*


----------



## kolao95 (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera (Ravelli): in questi giorni non dovrebbe accadere niente. Se ne parla il prossimo week end.
> 
> TMW (Mazzara): trattativa per cessione della maggioranza in fase molto avanzata, se Berlusconi si convince si concretizzerà. Voci dicono di sì.*



Dal 28 si è passati al 30 aprile/1 maggio..


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera (Ravelli): in questi giorni non dovrebbe accadere niente. Se ne parla il prossimo week end.
> 
> TMW (Mazzara): trattativa per cessione della maggioranza in fase molto avanzata, se Berlusconi si convince si concretizzerà. Voci dicono di sì.*



Il male (oltre al nano chiaramente) sono i giornali. Maledetti, non appena esce una notizia ci ricamano, cavalcano l'onda ai danni del tifoso. Era meglio non essere a conoscenza di nulla e sapere il tutto a cose fatte. Erano riusciti a tener tutti all'oscuro della trattativa e si sono fatti fregare l'ultimo periodo, che corrisponde anche al momento clou. A questo punto, un giorno, due giorni, 10 giorni, un mese, non cambia la sostanza delle cose. Se si vuol vendere lo farà, che sia ora o tra 10 giorni un mese. Tocca solo metterci l'anima in pace ed aspettare la conclusione definitiva, che sia in positivo o negativo. Queste storielle, un giorno è si un giorno no hanno stufato, anche perché possono pure essere vere, ma questi maledetti giornali ci ricamano su che è una meraviglia. Galatioto ha detto 6-8 settimane? bene mi attengo a questo. A giugno si saprà tutto veramente. Per il resto consiglio di prendere ogni notizia con le pinze.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera (Ravelli): in questi giorni non dovrebbe accadere niente. Se ne parla il prossimo week end.
> 
> TMW (Mazzara): trattativa per cessione della maggioranza in fase molto avanzata, se Berlusconi si convince si concretizzerà. Voci dicono di sì.*


----------



## artie (23 Aprile 2016)

continuo a leggere e definire bee una bufala. Eppure sono mesi che Bellinazzo ha raccontato come ando':

il 2 maggio 2015 in quell hotel al centro di milano avrebbe dovuto essere siglato l' accordo raggiunto.
I cinesi si prendevano il 51% e avrebbero curato la parte finanziaria e commerciale agli italiani la parte sportiva. Questo per 18/24 mesi. Periodo in cui non solo i cinesi avrebbero acquisti il know out calcistico ma avrebbero sviluppato la parte commerciale che avrebbe assicurato non solo maggior introiti ma anche un piu facile collocamento in borsa . Collocamento grazie al quale i cinesi consolidavano al 60% la loro quota e berlusconi sarebbe uscito dal milan con altri 250/300 milioni.
Quando vide bee berlusconi disse: facciamo cosi ..il percorso rimane quello ma voi il controllo non l avrete subito ma tra 18/24 mesi. Al che gli investitori che erano dietro bee ..salutarono questa buffonata e si dileguarono.
Il motivo del ripensamento? non perche' non voleva piu vendere...ma solo una questione di opportunita'...( leggi convenienza)...

questo e' l uomo che oggi 23 aprile leggiamo tormentato se vendere o meno. Un uomo che annuncio' la premanenza di kaka t silva e ibra..

e una nazione intera ancora gli va dietro! complimenti


----------



## martinmilan (23 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il male (oltre al nano chiaramente) sono i giornali. Maledetti, non appena esce una notizia ci ricamano, cavalcano l'onda ai danni del tifoso. Era meglio non essere a conoscenza di nulla e sapere il tutto a cose fatte. Erano riusciti a tener tutti all'oscuro della trattativa e si sono fatti fregare l'ultimo periodo, che corrisponde anche al momento clou. A questo punto, un giorno, due giorni, 10 giorni, un mese, non cambia la sostanza delle cose. Se si vuol vendere lo farà, che sia ora o tra 10 giorni un mese. Tocca solo metterci l'anima in pace ed aspettare la conclusione definitiva, che sia in positivo o negativo. Queste storielle, un giorno è si un giorno no hanno stufato, anche perché possono pure essere vere, ma questi maledetti giornali ci ricamano su che è una meraviglia. Galatioto ha detto 6-8 settimane? bene mi attengo a questo. A giugno si saprà tutto veramente. Per il resto consiglio di prendere ogni notizia con le pinze.



Bisogna sempre ricordarsi che i giornalisti sono tifosi e hanno simpatie politiche pure loro...quindi gli articoli bisogna prenderli con le pinze perchè l'obiettività è cosa rarissima.Sicuramente mi fido 1000 volte di più di bloomberg,fonte obiettiva e imparaziale, che di una repubblica o che altro..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il male (oltre al nano chiaramente) sono i giornali. Maledetti, non appena esce una notizia ci ricamano, cavalcano l'onda ai danni del tifoso. Era meglio non essere a conoscenza di nulla e sapere il tutto a cose fatte. Erano riusciti a tener tutti all'oscuro della trattativa e si sono fatti fregare l'ultimo periodo, che corrisponde anche al momento clou. A questo punto, un giorno, due giorni, 10 giorni, un mese, non cambia la sostanza delle cose. Se si vuol vendere lo farà, che sia ora o tra 10 giorni un mese. Tocca solo metterci l'anima in pace ed aspettare la conclusione definitiva, che sia in positivo o negativo. Queste storielle, un giorno è si un giorno no hanno stufato, anche perché possono pure essere vere, ma questi maledetti giornali ci ricamano su che è una meraviglia. Galatioto ha detto 6-8 settimane? bene mi attengo a questo. A giugno si saprà tutto veramente. Per il resto consiglio di prendere ogni notizia con le pinze.



Bravo  queste notizie vanno prese tutte con le pinze. L'unica data certa ce l'ha fornita Galatioto che sta trattando direttamente l'affare. 
Ma son sicuro che, se tutto andrà bene, prima di allora ci sarà almeno un comunicato Fininvest che annuncerà l'accordo da ultimare nelle successive settimane.
E questo eventuale comunicato non può arrivare tra troppo tempo, considerata appunto la scadenza di giugno. 

Lo scorso anno i due comunicati uscirono il 2 maggio e il 5 giugno, con la differenza che stavolta i cinesi vogliono il closing entro giugno. Quindi se tutto fila liscio, mi aspetto dei chiarimenti più o meno a cavallo di queste date. In caso contrario, se non sarà Fininvest saranno Galatioto o qualcuno dei cinesi ad annunciare la rottura dei negoziati.


----------

